# Aww look at these cuties from Spunsilk....



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I got these pics in my email yesterday they are adorable! :wub: I don't think they are on her site yet. I wish I had room for another.  They are two little boys and the last one reminds me so much of Bogie I wonder why.........LOL

[attachment=49274:Gracie_boy_005.jpg]
[attachment=49275:Gracie_boy_014.jpg]
[attachment=49276uppies_...2_09_036.jpg]
[attachment=49277uppies_...2_09_037.jpg]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, they are too cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Shrimpi's Mommy (Feb 1, 2009)

The last picture looks like he's getting choked lol! with his little tounge hanging out :smrofl:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww thanks for the puppy fix! :wub: :wub: 

Spunsilk does have some pretty maltese!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I LOVE PUPPIES!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Shrimpi's Mommy @ Mar 2 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737267


> The last picture looks like he's getting choked lol! with his little tounge hanging out :smrofl:[/B]



I know I thought the same thing I think he just turned his head. :w00t:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww the puppies are so adorable :wub2:

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh! They are adorable!!

And yes, I agree, definitely reminds me of Bogie! Sooo cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Since I haven't gotten my new pics of Cassie for the week, this really helped me get my "puppy picture fix". :biggrin: 

Gosh but I really want the 1st one. Do you think that if there were 2 extra fubabies when Jerry got home, he would notice?


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

They are just darling!! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute ..puppy hugs :grouphug: ...jo :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Who doesn't love a puppy fix?!?!? :wub: Thanks, Maggie!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:faint: Oh good lord, Maggie!
Beautiful :smheat:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those puppies are gorgeous. Here is Bogie at 4 months. The little ears do look like Bogies.








No we didn't keep Bogie in a plastic bag. He woulcd go in my closet where I keep an extra blanket in a plastic bag, and work his way into it and go to sleep.
We had a heck of a time finding him the first time he did this.lol


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: puppies!!! :wub: they are sooo cute!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Awwwww they are cute! Jeanne has a site now?

Tina


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Mar 2 2009, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737490


> Awwwww they are cute! Jeanne has a site now?
> 
> Tina[/B]



Finally up and running right? http://www.spunsilkmaltese.org/


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:smheat: :smheat: Oh my gosh, what adorable babies :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH MY GOSH, that first photo...... TOOOOOOOOOOOO SWEET! Maggie thank you so much for sharing these pups with us. The last photo, turned my stomach, he does look like he's being choked. :huh:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 2 2009, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737322


> Since I haven't gotten my new pics of Cassie for the week, this really helped me get my "puppy picture fix". :biggrin:
> 
> Gosh but I really want the 1st one. Do you think that if there were 2 extra fubabies when Jerry got home, he would notice?[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Just tell him you got each of the girls a new stuffed doggie. Those boys are just darling. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my, they are both beauuutiful. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Oh MY - I wish I hadn't looked!! :brownbag: What adorable babies!!control is so hard when it comes to increasing the number of fluffs in the house!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Those two are adorable!!! ....... Hey, Reva, you could get Bogie a widdle brother....


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737490


> Awwwww they are cute! Jeanne has a site now?
> 
> Tina[/B]


Spunsilk and Jeanne is where I got my Lexie from last September. :biggrin:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 4 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739263


> QUOTE (Tina @ Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737490





> Awwwww they are cute! Jeanne has a site now?
> 
> Tina[/B]


Spunsilk and Jeanne is where I got my Lexie from last September. :biggrin: 









[/B][/QUOTE]


Lexie is darling!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

They are just adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

OMG TOO Sweet!! I can not look at too many pics of puppies or I will have to get one (Altho DH will Veto that ...LOL  ) Lucci might veto it too! B)


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 4 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739263


> QUOTE (Tina @ Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737490





> Awwwww they are cute! Jeanne has a site now?
> 
> Tina[/B]


Spunsilk and Jeanne is where I got my Lexie from last September. :biggrin: 









[/B][/QUOTE]

You seriously need to sell that pick to a stationary company. I would love note cards w/ that pic!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, what a nice thing to say to me! I would sell it if I knew how. Is that awful of me? LOL Seriously, it's my favorite pic so far of Lexie. Thank you for the comment.  :ThankYou:


----------

